# Simulator für Protool/WinCCf geht,geht nicht bei VB Scripts auf verschiedenen PCs ?



## Waelder (14 Februar 2008)

Ja es ist anscheinend so..
Ich Projektiere tagsüber im Büro am PC und am Wochenende zuhause mit meinem priv.PC. Ein und das selbe Projekt. Im Protool oder WinCC Flex Projekt verwende ich im Script : CreateObject("FileCtl.File")
Im Büro zu Simulieren geht´s, zuhause meckert mein PC mit :
Fehler ActiveX-Komponenten kann kein Objekt erstellen : FileCtl.File ....

Da muss es doch irgendwo Dateien geben welche ich auf meinem HeimPC registrieren muss ? Was ja noch schlimmer ist ich habs noch gar nicht mit mit dem Projektierungsnotebook getestet. Ob´s da geht ?

Muss ich da was nachinstallieren ?

Merci der wälder


----------



## Waelder (16 Februar 2008)

*Sorry für mein Update aber*

Nach zig Versuchen Lösungen zu suchen im Web oder im Forum habe ich mich entschlossen den threat nochmals zu aktiviren.

Welchen VB Sprachdatensatz muss ich auf dem PC (Windows XP) installieren um mit dem Simulator arbeiten zu können ohne das er meckert ?
Im Büro geht es aber warum weiss ich nicht.

Danke und Verständnis
Micha


----------



## jabba (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo Waelder,

hab mal gerade etwas gegooschelt.

http://forum.soft32.com/pda/PIE-jscript-ActiveX-Scripting-FileSystemObject-ftopict52368.html

Das Active X ist in der Datei MSCEFile.dll. Diese muss mit mit regserv installiert werden, mehr hab ich auf die schnelle noch nicht rausgefunden.
Aber vieleicht hilft das auf der suche.

EDIT
Hab folgenden Eintrag in der Registry gefunden:


----------



## JesperMP (16 Februar 2008)

Ist das projekt für WinCC Flex PC RT oder ein Panel gemeint ?

Unter Windows 2000/XP:
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

Unter Windows CE:
Set f = CreateObject("FileCtl.File")

VBS für CE kannst Du nicht auf ein PC testen.
edit: Am mindestens nicht was mit Files und Folders usw. zu tun hast.


----------



## Waelder (18 Februar 2008)

*Die Projektierungsart*

Sorry natürlich das wichtigste vergessen.

Die Projektierung wird auf einem PC gemacht, der Simulator ist aus WCF oder Protool und wird auch via WCF od Protool gestartet.
Das Zielgeät ist ein Siemens Panel (mit OS CE3 oder neu CS5).

Wie gesagt auf der Maschine im Büro geht alles, zuhause tote hose.....
Ich werd mal mein notebook anschmeissen und schauen ob mein Projekt dort läuft, ansonsten mal die MSCEFile.dll registrieren und nochmal testen.

Gruss der Wälder


----------



## Waelder (19 Februar 2008)

*Geht nicht*

So versucht zu registrieren.. geht nicht. Schade

Aber ich hab auf meinem BüroPC die "Microsoft eMbeddet Tools" zu CE3 warum die drauf sind weiss ich eigentlich nicht mehr, aber wo bekomme ich die Software her ? Im Netz gibt es die wohl nicht mehr. Vielleicht die CE6 Version.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Waelder (19 Februar 2008)

*Lösung*

So jetzt geht es.

@jabba
Dein Tip der msce... via regsrv registrieren geht nicht. Dass muss daran liegen, dass die dll nur für CE Oberflächen gilt.  Ich habs mit 3 und  Version 6 probiert ohne Erfolg. Auch installieren des SDK für CE 2002 bringt nichts.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht :

Die Dateien aus meinem "Microsoft eMbeddet Tools" enthalten einen Ordner "devctrls" da sind die ganzen Files für die Umgebung unter windows XP/2000 drin. Ich habe die dlls rauskopiert und auf meinem Laptop abgelegt. Die dinger via regsrv registriert und siehe da, Es geht unter Protool mit MP370 und dem Protool Simulator.  

Ich habe eine Zip Datei mit den Files gemacht, und werde sie hier am Board posten, wenn der Admin oder der Mod. mir die Freigabe gibt. Weil die Files sind MS und das gibt ev Ärger mit Lizenzrechten.

Aber wo ich die Files frei bei MS finde ? keine Ahnung...

Gruss der Wälder

Bei intresse Private Nachricht an mich


----------



## JesperMP (19 Februar 2008)

Das war interessant. 
Bis jetzt dachte ich, es ist einfach unmöglich Skripte für CE auf einem PC zu simulieren.


----------

